# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  non aquatic: Ubin

## Simon

taken at Ubin, yesterday (20th Dec)

----------


## juggler

That's very beautiful and artistic!

----------


## Simon

[quote:c3506accbf="juggler"]That's very beautiful and artistic![/quote:c3506accbf]

thks KF.. when u wanna join me?  :Evil:

----------


## Kross

very nice! may i know what macro lens do u use?

----------


## Simon

[quote:4f5a182996="Kross"]very nice! may i know what macro lens do u use?[/quote:4f5a182996]

Tamron 180mm Macro DI f3.5

----------


## Kross

[quote:3a453ec352="Simon"][quote:3a453ec352="Kross"]very nice! may i know what macro lens do u use?[/quote:3a453ec352]

Tamron 180mm Macro DI f3.5[/quote:3a453ec352]

are the shots handheld?

----------


## Simon

[quote:dcb6608a06="Kross"][quote:dcb6608a06="Simon"][quote:dcb6608a06="Kross"]very nice! may i know what macro lens do u use?[/quote:dcb6608a06]

Tamron 180mm Macro DI f3.5[/quote:dcb6608a06]

are the shots handheld?[/quote:dcb6608a06]

both are handheld

----------


## Kross

[quote:8eb :drool 2: ebf86="Simon"][quote:8eb :drool 2: ebf86="Kross"][quote:8eb :drool 2: ebf86="Simon"][quote:8eb :drool 2: ebf86="Kross"]very nice! may i know what macro lens do u use?[/quote:8eb :drool 2: ebf86]

Tamron 180mm Macro DI f3.5[/quote:8eb :drool 2: ebf86]

are the shots handheld?[/quote:8eb :drool 2: ebf86]

both are handheld[/quote:8eb :drool 2: ebf86]

cool! i always have problem with handheld. gives me soft image.  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

[quote:2e8161124e="Kross"][quote:2e8161124e="Simon"][quote:2e8161124e="Kross"][quote:2e8161124e="Simon"][quote:2e8161124e="Kross"]very nice! may i know what macro lens do u use?[/quote:2e8161124e]

Tamron 180mm Macro DI f3.5[/quote:2e8161124e]

are the shots handheld?[/quote:2e8161124e]

both are handheld[/quote:2e8161124e]

cool! i always have problem with handheld. gives me soft image.  :Grin: [/quote:2e8161124e]

perhaps its yr breathing technique or too slow shutter speed. I depend alot on my monopod except for close to ground shots like those I posted

----------


## mervin

hey Simon !!!
when benny told me that u were into butterflies, i thought he has kidding and nearly roll over but now i MUST say..........damm Good pics !!!!


 :Grin:

----------


## Simon

[quote:b9aa6dd011="mervin"]hey Simon !!!
when benny told me that u were into butterflies, i thought he has kidding and nearly roll over but now i MUST say..........damm Good pics !!!!


 :Grin: [/quote:b9aa6dd011]

shocking meh? LOL  :Grin:  come shoot with me lar... can bash too  :Grin:

----------


## mervin

hahaha !!!
sure !!! why not, have not "shot" butterflies or any insects b4.

however pls not laugh at me if i ask any stupid questions about "shooting" hor.
 :Opps:

----------


## benny

[quote:9ca802a181="mervin"]hahaha !!!
sure !!! why not, have not "shot" butterflies or any insects b4.

however pls not laugh at me if i ask any stupid questions about "shooting" hor.
 :Opps: [/quote:9ca802a181]

If you guys are going, count me in.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

Ehh....i may be new here and probably don't know everyone as well....nor will i be going to "shoot" but can i go also??? i love looking at insects...
Count me in la... :Smile:

----------


## Simon

nothing serious lar, take our time to shoot and enjoy nature

----------


## ranmasatome

don't mind if i collect some of them do you?? lol  :Smug:

----------


## Simon

[quote:9924ef67e5="ranmasatome"]don't mind if i collect some of them do you?? lol  :Smug: [/quote:9924ef67e5]

collect what? I only photograph, I don't take back anything  :Grin:

----------


## loupgarou

jio me too..

----------


## mervin

[quote:4d7a1be6b5="loupgarou"]jio me too..[/quote:4d7a1be6b5]

hahahaha !!!
new DSLR to play with ???!!!!

 :Laughing:

----------


## loupgarou

yes, impulse buy on christmas.

----------


## mervin

hey Simon !!! time to organise a shooting trip lo.

 :Wink:

----------


## Simon

[quote:191b3a677b="mervin"]hey Simon !!! time to organise a shooting trip lo.

 :Wink: [/quote:191b3a677b]

how about this weekend? say macritchie

----------


## mervin

AH YEAH !!!!!!!!!

got to be at work............
 :Sad:

----------


## Simon

[quote:59b455269c="mervin"]AH YEAH !!!!!!!!!

got to be at work............
 :Sad: [/quote:59b455269c]

I'm free till begining of next year, let me know ;p

----------


## ranmasatome

Let us all know..if got trip...interested.. :Smile:

----------


## mervin

hahaha !!!
will do.

the only thing i worry about is the lousy wather........

----------


## Simon

[quote:c0f85cf280="mervin"]hahaha !!!
will do.

the only thing i worry about is the lousy wather........[/quote:c0f85cf280]

ya, spoilt my outing to telok blangah hill park  :Crying:

----------


## mervin

hahahaha !!!
what are u doing there ???

got butterflies ??? or u taking pics of some other noctural activities ???
 :Laughing:

----------


## ranmasatome

must be taking pictures of "monkies" lah...lol  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

[quote:725e087604="mervin"]hahahaha !!!
what are u doing there ???

got butterflies ??? or u taking pics of some other noctural activities ???
 :Laughing: [/quote:725e087604]

butterflies of coz, nothing other than butterflies can make me visit macritchie almost every weekend, travel to khatib bongsu or taking a boat ride to ubin  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

wynx proposing an outing to Sime track (Macritchie) 30th Dec. Only if the weather is good :P. anyone care to join in?

----------


## mervin

AH YEAH..........would LOVE to join u but me will be out of town till late......................

 :Crying:

----------


## Simon

[quote:4ee5ee4cb5="mervin"]AH YEAH..........would LOVE to join u but me will be out of town till late......................

 :Crying: [/quote:4ee5ee4cb5]

kekekee.. another day then  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

i would love to go....if it is still on that is...lol.. :Smile:

----------


## Simon

[quote:2441cef1f4="ranmasatome"]i would love to go....if it is still on that is...lol.. :Smile: [/quote:2441cef1f4]

weather too cloudy... don't think its wise to go macritchie with dark clouds over us... lets wait for the weekend

----------


## benny

If go somewhere with nice stone pavement for me to pull my trolley bags, I'll tag along...  :Laughing:  

Cheers,

----------


## bclee

[quote:82a174e92d="benny"]If go somewhere with nice stone pavement for me to pull my trolley bags, I'll tag along...  :Laughing:  

Cheers,[/quote:82a174e92d]

Maybe you can hire a porter to help you lug your equipment around.

BC  :Cool:

----------


## Simon

[quote:25fee2ed8d="benny"]If go somewhere with nice stone pavement for me to pull my trolley bags, I'll tag along...  :Laughing:  

Cheers,[/quote:25fee2ed8d]

macritchie got tracks mah... just uneven  :Laughing:

----------


## ranmasatome

Aiyah...benny...i go got no camera...just go and see only...so maybe can carry half for you loh...heehee.. :Smile: ...

weekend also good lah...more pple can go..heehee.. :Smile:  frist trip go the new year leh!! :Smile:

----------

